# New Website - Bring Ideas! :)



## Valls (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey everyone! 
So, I'm setting up my WEBSITE (yes, this is a link to it) and ideas, criticism and help is most welcome!
My idea is to publish the photos I take (even though to this day they are just a few and some were even taken with a superzoom), explain who I am and help people that wanna learn about photography. See, I am no master of photography myself! But there are plenty of people with less knowledge than I have and I'm willing to help anyone in this situation! Also, I believe teaching is the best way to learn more!

So please, if you could, please check out my website.. Throw your criticism at me, things you'd have changed, ideas to make it better or even if you like it and wanna collaborate with the blog part of it, let me know! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 28, 2016)

Your website is not mobile/tablet friendly (mind you I only used a screen simulator).
This means that on small screens I have to scroll both horizontally and vertically to see the photo - but I can never see the entire photo all at once.
As you add more and more photos, I would suggest you start using categories to categorise your photos into specialist groups (landscapes/portraits-people/natural world etc)


----------



## Valls (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for checking it out! I have to say, I didn't even think of the mobile users! Completely forgot it... But I just opened it with my phone (moto X 2) and, aside from the home page (in which I really can't see the whole picture) all the pictures in the gallery page look ok! Can you confirm that? I'll take care of the home page now, btw! Thanks again!


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 28, 2016)

As I said before, I was using a screen simulator - so it may not reflect using the actual device.
This is the website:  Screenfly / Test Your Website at Different Screen Resolutions

I used it again, but still had to scroll. But it IS only a simulator. I dont have tablets or phones to do an actual test. Hopefully others with these devices will pop by and give you some feedback.


----------



## Valls (Jul 28, 2016)

Oooh now I see it... didn't know that website! thanks! It does look a lot different than on my phone's screen... the website has a "mobile version" that probably only kicks in when it detects a mobile device! Thanks again


----------

